# good movies



## blackfuredfox (Dec 6, 2008)

anyone know of any good movies in the following catagories
zombies
WW II
scary
murder
creepy
mystery
the desert
aliens 
Bruce Willis


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> anyone know of any good movies in the following catagories
> 
> the desert


 
Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas.

You can't stop there though.

It's bat country.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> anyone know of any good movies in the following catagories
> 
> WW II
> Bruce Willis



Saving Private Ryan

Any Bruce Willis movie is good. The Die Hard series, Armaggedon, etc.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 6, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> Bruce Willis



Pulp Fiction.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 6, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> creepy



Most Tim Burton films.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 6, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Most Tim Burton films.



Haha. I agree. 

More specifically: Sweeney Todd. That had to be one of the best movie I've seen in 2008 (I know it came out just before 2008, but I only saw it in 2008)


----------



## Corto (Dec 7, 2008)

I believe that, from a certain point of view, the 2008 Scottish horror movie Outpost, starred by the awesome Ray Stevenson, fits in every single category you posted. Beyond that, I can try to answer point-by-point, since I consider myself a fan of the seventh art, as long as it involves explosions:

*Zombies: *I would recommend the classic "The Night of The Living Dead", if you want to see the birth of the modern "ghoul". I would recommend following with the always mentioned "Dawn of the Dead" and then the 2004 remake of said film (the intro featuring Johnny Cash's "_The Man Comes Around_" is a beautiful piece of movie making). Oh, and how could I forget the classic "Shaun of the Dead". I would recommend that you avoid the canadian zombie-comedy "Fido", however. I watched it and the only message it left me was "it's okay to have sex with a zombie". And I'm not kidding. 

* WW II: *While not strictly a film, I must say that the HBO series "Band Of Brothers" is the best you can get as far as WWII is concerned. Classic films such as "A Bridge Too Far" are also to be considered. If you want something with less action but much more exciting for the brain, I recommend the german drama "The Downfall" (Der Untergang) which tells of the last days of Hitler in his bunker. And, of course, "Schindler's List".
*
Scary, Creepy: *The Shining.  Nothing more.  
*
Murder, mystery: *Mmm, I can't think of a good movie right now, but I'm watching through the TV series "Twin Peaks" for the first time and I'm in love with it. Special Agent Dale Cooper may just be the best character ever written.  *

The desert:* Since I can't think of any movie related to the desert at all I'll simply use this spot to recommend the comedy "Thank You for Smoking", starring Aaron Eckhart (Dark Knight's Harvey Dent). True, it does not feature a desert at all, but I'll be damned if it isn't one of the best movies I've ever seen. 

*Aliens*: You answered you own question, my dear friend. Also, mandatory Star Wars recommendation.

* Bruce Willis: *Die Hard or, failing that, Die Hard (you simply have to watch it). Also, as mentioned, Pulp Fiction.

That's what I recommend, at least.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Murder:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Murder:



C+ movie. <.< Was okay, but not worth the hype.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 7, 2008)

Bruce Willis:  Die Hard (the first and With a Vengence) and 5th Element.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> C+ movie. <.< Was okay, but not worth the hype.



You said you gave it a B last time.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Murder:



You sir, have good tastes in movies


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 7, 2008)

It's obvious TDK is up for Best Picture. Think about it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 7, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> You said you gave it a B last time.



And it's gone down since. The more I see of it, the less I like it. *Shrug*


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 7, 2008)

Pulp Fiction can fit into most of those categories.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> And it's gone down since. The more I see of it, the less I like it. *Shrug*


Then dont watch it.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> C+ movie. <.< Was okay, but not worth the hype.


.......your insane.


A good movie? How about....






It's got a dessert and lotsa murder!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 8, 2008)

I love Space Balls!

I would recommend Silent Hill, it's not fantastic but it's still creepy. Also, this is going back a hell of a long way but The Cabinet of Doctor Caligary is really creepy and brilliantly shot, woo for 1920s German Expressionism!


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 8, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Pulp Fiction.


True. Just plain true.
Watch it or gtfo


----------



## Tabr (Dec 8, 2008)

WW II - Stalingrad
scary - Alien
murder - dunno
creepy - dunno again
mystery - Clue :grin:
the desert - Dune
aliens - The Day the Earth Stood Still (original darnit)
Bruce Willis - The Fifth Element


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 8, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> murder


No Country for Old Men.


----------



## Laze (Dec 8, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> aliens


 
_Fire In The Sky_.

One of the first movies ever to mess up my head, just because of *that* whole _what happened to Travis Walton on the alien space ship_ sequence. I still can't watch it now, granted I don't want to dive behind the sofa like I used to when I was still an ankle biter. It still makes me feel rather unpleasant inside.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 8, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I love Space Balls!



Who doesn't love Mel Brooks movies? (Loved Get Smart, on which he was a consultant, so a lot of the gags worked.)


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

Tabr said:


> WW II - Stalingrad
> scary - Alien
> murder - dunno
> creepy - dunno again
> ...


 
From what I hear (getting to the question seriously [sorry about the last post, couldn't resist xd]) Jacobs ladder was a good creepy movie. The makers of silent hill used that movie as one of their main inspirations for their games. I personally haven't seen it myself, but my brothers have and they said it was very good. A good murder movie is "No country for old men". That movie had some pretty good plot twists in it and some rather unique acting/fighting scenes. I thought it was a rare find from all the crap that hollywood has been producing lately. If not No Country for old men, then I suggest you watch Fargo. That was a good murder movie to. That's all I got to suggest, hope you like my selections


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 8, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> Pulp Fiction can fit into most of those categories.



I don't remember Pulp Fiction having aliens or zombies in it 

Hmmmm...
Zombies: 28 Days Later, Resident Evil series
WW2: "Flags of our Fathers" and "Letters from Iwo Jima"
Scary:  The Haunting (original B/W version)
Murder:  Seven, the Saw series
Creepy:  The Cell, Gummo
Mystery:  Fight Club (I think the ending makes it a mystery *G*)
Desert: the Mad Max trilogy
Aliens:  Aliens (duh *L*), 
Bruce Willis:  The Fifth Element, Pulp Fiction, The Sixth Sense


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 9, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> Mystery:  Fight Club (I think the ending makes it a mystery *G*)



Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes and hell yes, sir.


----------



## CyberFox (Dec 9, 2008)

creepy: Pink Floyd's The Wall (the Visuals speak for themselves)


----------

